# Yo momma jokes.



## Pinkfox (Aug 1, 2013)

I´ll start.

Your mother is so dumb she got hit by a parked car.

Your mother is so dumb she tells everyone she has a twin everytime she sees herself in the mirror...

Your mother is so dumb that when she give birth to you she thought you were a midget that was living inside of her and decided to come out...


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Yo momma jokes lost their luster when I became a mom. :/


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember these:

Your mother is so dumb, she got lost at the market and starved to death.
Your mother is so dumb, she tried to alphabetizes M&Ms.
Your mother is so dumb, someone told her to get lost and she did.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

ur mom is so ugly the mirror broke xDDDDDD


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Yo mamma is so fat that NASA saw her as the next destination if the world blew up.


----------



## Pinkfox (Aug 1, 2013)

MissyH said:


> Yo momma jokes lost their luster when I became a mom. :/


awwh.., :b


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I remember these fondly. 

Yo momma so fat she's on both sides of the family


----------



## Pinkfox (Aug 1, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Can we do some jokes about people of different races and sexuality too?


Not sure why dont you give it a try =)


----------



## Pinkfox (Aug 1, 2013)

AxeDroid said:


> I remember these:
> 
> Your mother is so dumb, she got lost at the market and starved to death.
> Your mother is so dumb, she tried to alphabetizes M&Ms.
> Your mother is so dumb, someone told her to get lost and she did.


Haha the last one epic!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yo momma is so emaciated she can hula hoop in a fruit loop.
Yo momma's so voracious her blood type is Ragu.
Yo momma's so ubiquitous when she sits around the house, she sits _around_ the house.
Yo momma is so pallid, snowflakes leave stains on her.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yo mama ... has health problems.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yo momma's so fat, your father no longer finds her attractive and it's destroying their marriage. 

-AntiJokeTyrone


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Crazydave (Aug 8, 2013)

Yo mama so fat, she doesn't need to use the internet, she's already world-wide.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yo mama so stupid she put an ejectior seat in a helicopter...


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

Yo momma's teeth are so yellow, she slows down traffic when she smiles.
Yo momma so fat, the last time she saw 90210 was on the scale!
Yo momma is so fat that when she went to the beach a whale swam up and sang, "We are family, even though you're fatter than me."
Yo momma so fat she fell in the grandcanyon and got ﻿ stuck!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Your mama is so dumb, she studied for a DNA test.



I hate YM jokes, but that one always stuck.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate them too, but here goes..

Yo momma's so hairy, Bigfoot takes pictures of her.
Yo momma's so ugly, she doesn't need a scarecrow when she tends her garden.
Yo momma's like a Coke machine: 50 cents a pop.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yo momma's so poor she can't afford to pay attention.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yo momma's so ugly, she lost to a zombie in a beauty contest.
Yo momma's so hot, she just raised the ocean levels 1 meter.
Yo momma's so stupid, she was cut out from Americas dumbest criminals.
Yo Momma's so ugly, they took her picture off at people of Walmart.
Yo Momma's so fat, she has her own private truck driver.

er, i'm no good at this.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Your mother is so old, **** ***** ****** a ***** ******.
Your mother's so ugly that a Skrull tried to copy her during the invasion and died... of ugly. 
Your mother's so stupid she tried to get bailout money so she could afford to pay attention.
Your mother's so stupid she thinks Cheerio's are doughnut seeds.
Your mother's so fat, _Hank Pym_ had to beat her up in the back of a Quinjet.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Yo momma so fat she's got three zip codes
Yo momma so poor she has to lick other people's fingers at KFC
Yo momma so fat she got up on both sides of the bed. 
Yo momma so ugly, she can turn milk into yogurt. 
Yo momma so ugly, she gave Freddy Kruger nightmares
Yo momma so poor she considers finding a refrigerator box "movin' on up to the east side!" 
Yo momma so poor, her face is on the food stamp. 
Yo momma is so stupid she sold her car for gas money
Yo momma so stupid she jumped over a glass wall to see what was on the other side. 
Yo momma so stupid she thought red was a Kool Aid flavor
Yo momma so stupid, she brought a spoon to the super bowl.


----------



## keyth (Aug 10, 2013)

lol all these are funny


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yo mama's so stupid she calls you a son of a b iatch...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Jo mamma is so stupid she tripped over a cordless phone.

Jo mamma is so ugly she makes onions cry.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yo mama so ugly when i took her to a haunted house she came back with a job application.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Yo momma so fat that Obi Wan said "That's no moon,....that's yo momma!!!!"


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yo momma's so fat she hangs in a portrait in Gryffindor tower


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Yo momma's so fat she hangs in a portrait in Gryffindor tower


Yo mama was so fat she made snorlax's look skinny.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Yo mama was so fat she made snorlax's look skinny.












Nothing can make Snorlax look skinny


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Nothing can make Snorlax look skinny


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yo mama so fat, I had to roll over twice to get off her.

Yo mama so dumb, in high school, she really didn't get very good grades at all.

Yo mama so dumb, she tried to quantize a spin-1/2 Dirac spinor field using bosonic commutation relations rather than fermionic anticommutation relations.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry if these are offensive. :b

Yo mama's so fat, she hides donuts inside of her fat rolls.

Yo mama's so fat, she has to use an extra large spoon for her big mouth.

Yo mama's so fat, she has to live in a cave. 

Yo mama's so stupid, she eats her drinks and drinks her food.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Yo momma so fat, she fell in love and broke it. 
Yo momma so fat, she had to get Extreme Makeover: Galaxy Edition 
Yo momma so fat, she's steps on a rainbow and makes skittles 
Yo momma so fat, even her clothes have stretch marks
Yo momma so ugly, she went to an ugly contest and they said "Sorry, no professionals."
Yo momma so poor, she does drive by shootings from the bus 
Yo momma so old that she can remember when the pyramids were the squares. 
Yo momma so old, she DJ'd at the Boston Tea Party. 
Yo momma so old, her birth certificate says expired.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yo mama's so ugly, she was told to move to Antarctica.

Yo mama's so stupid, she thought that eating cereal would turn you into a serial killer.

Yo mama's so ugly, even her poop is deformed. 

Yo mama's so fat, the whole world revolves around her.

Yo mama's so fat, she has to use a flat-screen computer.

Yo mama's so ugly, Frankenstein looked at her and thought he was looking at himself in the mirror.


----------

